# Народная медицина при остеохондрозе



## Lari (17 Ноя 2010)

Пожалуйста, поделитесь - пользовались ли вы рецептами народной медицины при остеохондрозе и какой результат?


----------



## Lari (18 Ноя 2010)

Мне за 30 лет.
Вот прочитала о сабельнике
http://travnik.moroznik-fito.ru/Sabelnik.html

Хочется знать-есть ли практическое применение у форумчан


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2010)

Большинство народных средств является неспецифическими стимуляторами организма на выздоровление.
Это как при пневмонии, есть специфическое лечение - антибиотики и неспецифическое - массаж, банки, гимнастика, пиявки, пчелы, травы и проч.
Возьмем заболевания печени - неспецифическое то же, возьмем позвоночник - тоже.
Ответит, не ответит организм на эту стимуляцию неизвестно. Исследований по применению народных средств никто не проводил (а те, что провели и получили подтверждение, давно стали частью медицины, например баня и получили показания и противопоказания для применения), поэтому все советы на совести врача и пациента.
Использую в своей практике некоторые советы (мои коллеги меня расстреляют:blush200, но скорее как психотерапевтический якорь - пациент занят, боль легче переносится.


----------



## Kotenok (19 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Ступин, согласна на 100%, что когда занят делом, работой легче боль переносить. Больше отвлекаешься на другие дела!!!  
yahoo


----------



## AIR (19 Ноя 2010)

> мои коллеги меня расстреляют


Зачем же так сурово - расстреливать?  Можно поступить гораздо деликатнее - например повесить...


----------



## Lari (19 Ноя 2010)

...Ерундой заниматься-тоже отвлекающая работа. Предположим,что мой процесс идет в лучшую сторону. Хочется проводить профилактику,чтобы не вернуться к состоянию 1,5 годичной давности.Поэтому и собираю мнения.
Например


> ...Это же огнецвет! Видели, и домой приносили. Чай завариваем, хорошо помогает при простуде, кашле, снижает температуру. А если на спирту или самогоне настойку сделать да попить 2-3 месяца, то кровь омолаживается, зрение восстанавливается, суставы очищаются от наростов, перестают скрипеть, поясница становится гибкой, печень лечит, желудок, даже туберкулез легких. А о женщинах и говорить нечего: всю зиму пьют эти корешки. Да и нам мужикам на славу помогает». И собеседник махнул мне рукой в сторону болота: «Иди, мол, если доберешься и сабельник твой». http://[/QUOTE]http://www.cofe.ru/garden/article.asp?article=8327&heading=51[/url]


http://www.cofe.ru/garden/article.asp?article=8327&heading=51[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2010)

> ...И собеседник махнул мне рукой в сторону болота: «Иди, мол, если доберешься и сабельник твой».


И побрели поляки в болото.
А Иван Сусанин усмехнулся в бороду, почесал затылок:
-Странные они эти нерусские!  Ну прям, как дети!
И направился на автобусную остановку, ему надо было в город, на прием к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Lari (19 Ноя 2010)

Как Вы считаете *Доктор Ступин* 
 1. А мануалка + сабельник ? 
2. Мануалка+брусничный лист?


> При подагре, *остеохондрозе*, артрите и полиартрите 100 гр. брусничного листа залить 2.5 л крутого кипятка, парить 2 часа, процедить и добавить 250 мл водки. Поставить на огонь и томить 15 минут, не доводя до кипения.
> Принимать по 100 гр 3 раза в день за 30 минут до еды.
> ВНИМАНИЕ!!! При употреблении настоя брусники необходимо обязательно пить минеральную воду, иначе может произойти закисление мочи.


http://www.tiensmed.ru/news/brusnika-wkti/
3. Или только мануальная?


----------



## Osteoropat (10 Фев 2011)

Слышал где-то что если приложить собачью шерсть к больному месту то от боли хорошо помогает.


----------



## Vendy (22 Фев 2011)

Очень скептически отношусь к методам народной медицины. По мне так лучше, чтоб были клинические исследования, доказательства и т.д.


----------



## Ольга . (2 Авг 2011)

Lari написал(а):


> ..А у меня на плантации сабельник растёт.  Я так славненько чаёк попиваю с котиком





Mari35 написал(а):


> Куда ни глянь, всюду сабельник....... А толку 0?


Я зимой тоже подключала сабельник к лечению, сама сделала настойку и принимала её 3 раза в день перед едой по столовой ложке. На второй день лечения стала замечать на работе косые взгляды сослуживцев в свою сторону. На третий день после нехитрых арифметических подсчетов поняла, что вместе с сабельником я ежедневно употребляю почти стакан водки (спирт брала для настойки 96,6*). Завязала. 

Теперь, перечитав про эту травку все на форуме, хочу опять продолжить лечение, но теперь уже чаем или таблетками. *Ell* писала, что ей они помогали:


Ell написал(а):


> ..... я сама сабельник в таблетках отпила 2 курса по 30 дней. *Мне* помог лучше иных лекарств, на которые у меня (помимо Артры) тоже неадекватная реакция.
> Но вот по поводу приготовления - доверяю фармацевтике. Ибо надо знать где собрать, как, когда и тд. Как высушить и опять же - и тд
> Думаю, не стоит рисковать готовить самому. Для этого и существуют специально обученные люди



(В конце концов, как говорят наши доктора, «эффект плацебо никто не отменял». Я хоть и считала себя всю жизнь невнушаемой и не поддающейся на всякие «штучки», а на прошлой неделе перепутала блистеры с таблетками и вместо лекарства от желудка выпила широко рекламируемую БАД. Боль как рукой сняло через 3 минуты, почище ОМЕЗа)


----------



## Lari (2 Авг 2011)

*Олечка!* Правильно: пьянству-бой А чаёк в душевной компании очень хорошо идёт


----------



## AIR (2 Авг 2011)

> Олечка! Правильно: пьянству-бой


 Питие в меру, говорят, даже полезно!



> сама сделала настойку и принимала её 3 раза в день перед едой по столовой ложке.


Стакан для отмеривания водки содержит 200 грамм, а в вашей дозе и до 100 не дотягивает..
А сабельник ,ежели мне память не изменяет, настаивают (как и многие другие растения) на 70 % спирте (экстрагирующие свойства выше) и принимают по чайной ложке 2 раза в день.. В таком случае у вас степень настроения будет оптимальной и народ к вам потянется.. Да и организьму полезнее будет..


----------



## Lari (2 Авг 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Питие в меру, говорят, даже полезно!
> 
> .. В таком случае у вас степень настроения будет оптимальной и народ к вам потянется.. ..



Ура ! ДОКТОР дал добро


----------



## Ольга . (2 Авг 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Стакан для отмеривания водки содержит 200 грамм, а в вашей дозе и до 100 не дотягивает


А у меня ответ в задачке получился 180 грамм, а т.к. плотность водки несколько отличается от плотности воды, и ложка столовая была большая, - вот Вам и почти что стакан! 


> А сабельник ,ежели мне память не изменяет, настаивают на 70 % спирте  и принимают по чайной ложке 2 раза в день..


Так это уж я потом докумекала.


> ...и народ к вам потянется.


Не поверите, Доктор, - и так отбоя нет! Прячусь  даже.


----------



## AIR (2 Авг 2011)

> Не поверите, Доктор, - и так отбоя нет! Прячусь даже.


Значит сабельник подействовал! А то говорят - слабый эффект, слабый эффект...
Столовая ложка - 15 грамм (специально сейчас сходил на кухню, замерил) х 3 раза в день = 45 грамм спирта или чуть более 90 грамм водки...  Или вы по столовой ложке на каждый глаз принимали..


----------



## Ольга . (2 Авг 2011)

AIR написал(а):


> Столовая ложка - 15 грамм (специально сейчас сходил на кухню, замерил) х 3 раза в день = 45 грамм спирта или чуть более 90 грамм водки...


У меня  любимая ложка - подарок мамы, советская еще, 25 грамм. (тоже мерила)


> Или вы по столовой ложке на каждый глаз принимали..


В первый раз - правильно, а потом уже было все равно, начала путаться. Наверное, на каждый глаз...


----------



## Kotenok (2 Авг 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> В первый раз - правильно, а потом уже было все равно, начала путаться. Посмотреть вложение 7486Наверное, на каждый глаз...


Так!!!!!! Хорошая антиалкогольная пропаганда!!!!!
Да ещё и в граммах )))))


----------



## Ольга . (2 Авг 2011)

К@тёнок написал(а):


> Так!!!!!! Хорошая антиалкогольная пропаганда!!!!!
> Да ещё и в граммах )))))


Так вот я говорю: вместо настоек лучше чаёк пить. Тем более если кто за рулем. Чревато!


----------



## Kotenok (2 Авг 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Тем более если кто за рулем.


Олечка, по крайне мере корвалол выветривается через 30 минут и алкотестер
алкоголь не определяет.   Ну конечно если доза адекватная.
Это так к сведению, кто за рулём. Сама проверяла.


----------



## Mari35 (2 Авг 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Я хоть и считала себя всю жизнь невнушаемой и не поддающейся на всякие «штучки», а на прошлой неделе перепутала блистеры с таблетками и вместо лекарства от желудка выпила широко рекламируемую БАД. Боль как рукой сняло через 3 минуты, почище ОМЕЗа)


----------



## Таньчик (9 Окт 2011)

А почему не оставили комментарии по поводу собачьей шерсти? Некоторые специалисты утверждают, что пояса из собачьей шерсти не только не помогают при остеохондрозе, а вредят. Хотелось бы услышать мнение местных докторов. Грядет зимнее время, и хотелось бы обезопасить свою поясничку.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Окт 2011)

Специфическим лечебным эффектом пояса из собачьей шерсти (так же, как и из кошачьей, и львиной, и мышиной) не обладают. А вот согревающий эффект очень хорош. Когда служил в Забайкалье, самым большим спросом зимой пользовались унты из собачьих шкур.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> ....большим спросом зимой пользовались унты из собачьих шкур.


И не потому что собачьи, а потому что теплые.
В Якутии из оленьей шкуры.
На Байкале, из нерпы.
В Монголии, из лошади.
В Москве, из Финляндии.
И прочее...


Житель поселка Большой Луг-Сибирь, Иркутская область, Шелеховский район, напрямую через сопки и тайгу до Байкала где-то км. 25
Тут в основе физика (тепло, не важно как и чем), а не биология (чья шкура)!
Хотя неправ, если шкура от скунса, говорят, сами на холод выбегают!


----------



## pu6istaya (23 Май 2012)

вот один рецептик: берем черную редьку. именно черную! чистим. натираем на мелкой терке, чтоб кашица получилась.
делаем компресс на больной участок позвоночника:  на спину тонкую ситцевую (ну или типа того) ткань, марля тонковата будет, на ткань сверху эту кашицу ровным слоем, ну толщиной  5 мм, больше не нужно, сверху фольгу, далее полотенце и одеялку. и лежим так. 
курс такой: первый раз 5 минут, второй 6, далее 7, 8, 9 и т.д. прибавляя по одной минуте каждый день. до ходим до 20 минут и спускаемся обратно до 5 минут. итого 30 дней. 
предупреждаю - будет жечь! после процедурки можно маслом или кремом смазать... некоторое время может сохраняться краснота на месте компресса, но она должна проходить через часик, может два. если краснота сохраняется больше 12 часов, то стоит с врачом посоветоваться, вдруг какая неперносимость. 
а еще запах у нее пренеприятнейший


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (23 Май 2012)

pu6istaya написал(а):


> вот один рецептик: берем черную редьку. именно черную! чистим. натираем на мелкой терке, чтоб кашица получилась. делаем компресс на больной участок позвоночника: на спину тонкую ситцевую (ну или типа того) ткань, марля тонковата будет, на ткань сверху эту кашицу ровным слоем, ну толщиной 5 мм, больше не нужно, сверху фольгу, далее полотенце и одеялку. и лежим так. курс такой: первый раз 5 минут, второй 6, далее 7, 8, 9 и т.д. прибавляя по одной минуте каждый день. до ходим до 20 минут и спускаемся обратно до 5 минут. *итого 30 дней*.


 
За 30 дней и без черной редьки пройдет ... даже если плевать на больное место в области спины в течение 30 дней - эффект будет тот же!


----------



## pu6istaya (28 Май 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> За 30 дней и без черной редьки пройдет ... даже если плевать на больное место в области спины в течение 30 дней - эффект будет тот же!


Ну, не скажите...  Я полтора месяца лежала, вообще ничего не делала, в смысле, не сидела, не ходила, тяжести не таскала. При этом кололи уколы и ела всяческие таблетки. ну еще аппликатор игольчатый. Ну и не отпустило как-то. Конечно обострение прошло, но на работу все равно не могла. А потом стала вечером делать редьку и следующий день относительно нормально переживала на работе.
Счастливчики те, у кого за 30 дней само проходит.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (28 Май 2012)

pu6istaya написал(а):


> Ну, не скажите...  Я полтора месяца лежала, вообще ничего не делала, в смысле, не сидела, не ходила, тяжести не таскала. При этом кололи уколы и ела всяческие таблетки. ну еще аппликатор игольчатый. Ну и не отпустило как-то. Конечно обострение прошло, но на работу все равно не могла. А потом стала вечером делать редьку и следующий день относительно нормально переживала на работе. Счастливчики те, у кого за 30 дней само проходит.


Сдаюсь! Лишь бы вам на пользу и во благо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Май 2012)

AIR написал(а):


> Зачем же так сурово - расстреливать?:blush200: Можно поступить гораздо деликатнее - например повесить...:nyam::prankster2:


Фи как не эстетично, сломанная шея и голова набок,  глаза на выкате, язык наружу, писи, каки и полюция одновременно....
Гораздо красивее по римски, теплая ванна и острая бритва.


----------



## pu6istaya (28 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Фи как не эстетично, сломанная шея и голова набок, глаза на выкате, язык наружу, писи, каки и полюция одновременно....
> Гораздо красивее по римски, теплая ванна и острая бритва.


а ванну потом кто отмывать будет?   есть же уколы специальные. заснет и все, практически безболезненно


----------

